# want experienced advice



## Hoppe22 (Oct 4, 2016)

i have a month left on my 3 month cycle of 100x10mg tabs of dbol at 4 a day that i ran at the beginning and test 600mg a week. I am very satisfied with my cycle and my gains. But now its time to start talking PCT. I've gained almost 20 pounds on this cycle and am shredded. not a lot of fat I'm probably pushing anywhere from 4-5%. Ive been taking letrizole and Im looking at HCG and ill be using clomid instead of nova unless someone thinks otherwise and can give me reasons. Im trying to keep my gains and that is why I'm posting. feel free to leave a comment or suggestion on a pct that is better for keeping gains!
Thanks!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 4, 2016)

For your best chance at recovery you need clomid, nolva, AND hcg.


----------



## Hoppe22 (Oct 4, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> For your best chance at recovery you need clomid, nolva, AND hcg.



okay so you think i should run all of them?


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 4, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> okay so you think i should run all of them?


Well.. Unless you DON'T want your best chance at recovery...


I thought that was pretty clear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2016)

start your hcg now at 250 iu twice a week.. After your last pin of test wait 3 weeks  then start the clo 100/50/50/50 nolva 40/40/20/20  ..Stop hcg 2 days before the pct starts


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 4, 2016)

I think keeping gains has more to do with eating the required amount to keep the mass on. PCT can be a success but if you aren't eating at the adjusted TDEE for the newly acquired muscle, you wont be able to keep it. 

Clomid, nolva, and HCG will help you recover properly. Eating will help you keep the size.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 4, 2016)

Mmmm. You've gained 20 lbs on this cycle but you claim that your bf % is around 4 - 5%   ??????? Haha I'm having a very hard time accepting  this .


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 4, 2016)

18-20 pounds of lbm increase is spectacular.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 4, 2016)

Almost to spectacular


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 4, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> i have a month left on my 3 month cycle of 100x10mg tabs of dbol at 4 a day that i ran at the beginning and test 600mg a week.I've gained almost 20 pounds on this cycle and am shredded. not a lot of fat I'm probably pushing anywhere from 4-5%.



Bollock's 10 char


----------



## Maintenance Man (Oct 4, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> Ive been taking letrizole and Im looking at HCG and ill be using clomid instead of nova unless someone thinks otherwise and can give me reasons.



Lets work this from the end instead. Please tell me why you would want to use nolva only as your PCT. Do you have any reasoning behind this?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 4, 2016)

How is it that you know how to make pro gains better than anyone I know yet you know nothing about pct ?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2016)

Gaining 20 pounds is not uncommon .. Most Likely he's not 4 perc bf.. So what


----------



## Seeker (Oct 4, 2016)

So what? If you want help don't come on here spEwing lies and bullshit . You want experienced help be honest about yourself


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2016)

I think it's more important to try to help answer people's questions rather then try to break them down.. At the end of the day who really cares what his bf is


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2016)

That nice Florida pussy and weather is making me soft


----------



## Seeker (Oct 4, 2016)

Can't help someone who isn't honest and truthful to start with. Not breaking anyone down. Just calling him out on a flat out lie.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 4, 2016)

You're getting soft and I've run out of patience


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 5, 2016)

You cant even call that "pro gains" because the pros don't even gain like that. If you gain more than a half a pound a week your gaining fat/water/intercellular fluid/whatever it may be but it sure af isn't muscle. And 4-5% is not feesible with that type of weight gain. 4-5% is actually ridiculously shredded and is extremely hard to obtain.

That being said I agree with seeker and bro bundy....Don't come on here and claim super human gains but then again I could give af less lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> i have a month left on my 3 month cycle of 100x10mg tabs of dbol at 4 a day that i ran at the beginning and test 600mg a week. I am very satisfied with my cycle and my gains. But now its time to start talking PCT. I've gained almost 20 pounds on this cycle and am shredded. not a lot of fat I'm probably pushing anywhere from 4-5%. Ive been taking letrizole and Im looking at HCG and ill be using clomid instead of nova unless someone thinks otherwise and can give me reasons. Im trying to keep my gains and that is why I'm posting. feel free to leave a comment or suggestion on a pct that is better for keeping gains!
> Thanks!



Most people, more inexperienced, will tend to think they are much much less bf than they actually are


I remember the first time I did some bf tests.  I was 150% sure I was 7-8, and when my results came back at 12 I was stunned.  I couldn't believe it, I was lean, hard, had my top two abs showing.  

Think of it like this, if your 7.5% you can clearly see a solid 6pk.  

4-5% is where the guys are at who are on stage competing for mr O.


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 5, 2016)

lol bf% claim aside <.<.... What I did for my first cycle (500mg Test C. only 15weeks) was i used 250iu HCg x2 a week throughout the cycle starting from week 3.  I did a 3 week wait period instead of 2 weeks for the ester to clear and during that time I did an HCG blast (500iu week 1, 250iu EOD week 2, 500iu EOD week 3).  I waited 3 days after the last pin of HCG to start PCT.  I was told 100mg clomid would be overkill for my PCT so i ran it 50/50/50/50.  I believe nolva combined with clomid is the best route to go for recovery and not just choosing one over the other.  Therefore I ran nolva at 40/40/20/20.  I got bloodwork done during PCT to make sure PCT meds were working and 2 months after I was done with my PCT.  I was completely recovered 2 months after my PCT according to the bloodwork (KEY POINT: GET BLOODWORK), and oddly had a 38point boost in my TT from pre-cycle bloods.  Good luck on your PCT and recovery op


----------



## Hoppe22 (Oct 5, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Mmmm. You've gained 20 lbs on this cycle but you claim that your bf % is around 4 - 5%   ??????? Haha I'm having a very hard time accepting  this .



like you want a picture lol....? I'm trying to compete and i know about pct's I'm simply asking for advice to hear other opinions. get off my thread


----------



## Hoppe22 (Oct 5, 2016)

haven't had my bf checked in a couple of weeks. I've previously taken clenbuterol which also helped me get it down. maybe it isn't as low as 4-5% and i need to check again. thx for everyone for overlooking mistake and still helping


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> like you want a picture lol....? I'm trying to compete and i know about pct's I'm simply asking for advice to hear other opinions. get off my thread



Watch your damn mouth when talking to a veteran. 

This isn't bb.com. We don't take no bullshit. Don't lie.


----------



## Hoppe22 (Oct 5, 2016)

its a thread lol. and I'm simply here asking for advice. if you don't want to give it to me you have no reason to be on this thread. Thanks to everyone who helped me!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 5, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> its a thread lol. and I'm simply here asking for advice. if you don't want to give it to me you have no reason to be on this thread. Thanks to everyone who helped me!


i was the first one to give you advice. Even had to repeat myself. For someone who know so much, you sure know so little.


----------



## Hoppe22 (Oct 5, 2016)

i was unclear. i was looking for dosages my apologies.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 5, 2016)

Just upload a picture ! 

the use of HCG :
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2550-The-Art-of-Coming-Off-Steroids
Why use both nova and clomid :
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...BOTH-required-for-a-better-chance-at-recovery
Answer to all your questions :
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know

I know all this from searching and I never took any of this stuff, maybe you should have done some research (not trying to be mean, just an advice for next time). Always good to have PCT before you start your cycle (damn I sound like I actually use AAS).


----------



## RISE (Oct 5, 2016)

Always have pct on hand before you start your cycle, Also know how to use it before starting a cycle.  People need to put in as much effort into pct as they do their gear.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 6, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> like you want a picture lol....? I'm trying to compete and i know about pct's I'm simply asking for advice to hear other opinions. get off my thread




Yes I would like a picture!


----------



## Hoppe22 (Oct 6, 2016)

of course! i do read. but i consider myself inexperienced to some of the guys on here so i definitely like advice and tips from dudes who have been pinning for longer than i have been alive loll


----------



## Hoppe22 (Oct 6, 2016)

thank you so much!


----------



## N-Erg (Oct 7, 2016)

Man 20 lbs of gains... That d-bol pump loss is gonna be tough to deal with.. Good luck


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 9, 2016)

Hcg, clomid, and nolva. Better to be safe than sorry I say!


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Oct 24, 2016)

I call BS on 4-5% BF with dbol and all the water retention just sayin lol


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Oct 24, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> For your best chance at recovery you need clomid, nolva, AND hcg.



Why would you use HCG DURING PCT when your trying to RECOVER YOUR natural production NOT KEEP SUPPRESSING it with something like HCG. Maybe do hcg WHILE on cycle but not DURING PCT wtf lol  

Not interested in a piss match at all. Just throwing some info out there you can reject and get offended and tell me to **** off cause your vet bla bla but like I said bruh doesn't make logical sense to KEEP Suppression going when trying to boost natural production.


----------



## BOGNERrocker (Oct 24, 2016)

Hoppe22 said:


> of course! i do read. but i consider myself inexperienced to some of the guys on here so i definitely like advice and tips from dudes who have been pinning for longer than i have been alive loll



Dude if people can't just give u tips without their pecker gettin all puffed up and their egos clouding the advices they give just ignore man.


----------

